# The driverless-car industry is predicted to be worth $550bn by 2026



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124071613299871745


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124071613299871745


I will be Living on Mars in Elon Musk Colony.

" FLYING CARS "!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

With losses of $100 Billion.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

That’s small compared to all those Bio Tech Companies that were predicted to do the same.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol tomato, you were saying in 2016 that in 2019 the SDC industry was going to be a $500 billion dollar industry ???

every three years you just move the goal posts ???


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks for the laugh, we are many years away


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol tomato, you were saying in 2016 that in 2019 the SDC industry was going to be a $500 billion dollar industry ???
> 
> every three years you just move the goal posts ???


I started talking to the Tomato in 2017.

How lucky you are that you met him a year before me


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> I started talking to the Tomato in 2017.
> 
> How lucky you are that you met him a year before me


"you" is more of a general term referring to those, tomato included, pushing SDC's since 2016ish

I apologize for clearly acting like I knew the tomato for longer than you. Didn't mean to upset and traumatize you.

I definitely concede that tomato is a closer friend to you than to me.

I'll see you around campus.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> "you" is more of a general term referring to those, tomato included, pushing SDC's since 2016ish
> 
> I apologize for clearly acting like I knew the tomato for longer than you. Didn't mean to upset and traumatize you.
> 
> ...


"Friend" is not exactly the word I would use


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

"Predicted" Yep, that is one warped and distorted crystal ball.

Why do I get the distinct scent of pump-and-dump?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> "Friend" is not exactly the word I would use


sounds like it to me, going by your response


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> sounds like it to me, going by your response


Could it be, LOVE?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Could it be, LOVE?


I find you a worthy adversary sir

And that's the closest you're gonna get to a compliment from me


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

*5 Artists Who Became Famous After Death*
https://www.entitymag.com/famous-after-death/

6. The Tomato


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

First it was dot com, then housing, then biotech, now self driving cars.

Wall Street gotta pump up that massive hype bubble full of hot air to lure in more suckers to their Ponzi scheme.
As they say, one is born every minute. So no time to waste!


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I dont see how self driving cars can work in the near future for things that needs a human like is the car gonna know some pax with 3 kids and no car seats entered the car? Or like when cops direct traffic after an event the car wont know what to do


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe 500 billion in scrap metal.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago Uber was predicted to be worth 120 billion.

" Predictions" Are essentially worthless.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber1111uber said:


> I dont see how self driving cars can work in the near future for things that needs a human like is the car gonna know some pax with 3 kids and no car seats entered the car? Or like when cops direct traffic after an event the car wont know what to do


If any company (Uber, Lyft, Waymo, Tesla, etc) should roll out a wide version of the beta test Waymo Phoenix robo taxis anytime soon they will without a doubt be Cars that will use human safety drivers for the foreseeable future.

So.... in terms of rideshare human driver jobs I don't see them going away anytime soon in one way or another


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> If any company (Uber, Lyft, Waymo, Tesla, etc) should roll out a wide version of the beta test Waymo Phoenix robo taxis anytime soon they will without a doubt be Cars that will use human safety drivers for the foreseeable future.
> 
> So.... in terms of rideshare human driver jobs I don't see them going away anytime soon in one way or another


there are NO waymo rides taking place....period...end of story

prove me wrong....show me actual evidence rides are taking place


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Uber1111uber said:


> I dont see how self driving cars can work in the near future for things that needs a human like is the car gonna know some pax with 3 kids and no car seats entered the car? Or like when cops direct traffic after an event the car wont know what to do


They all have car seats





They understand directions from police officers


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> there are NO waymo rides taking place....period...end of story
> 
> prove me wrong....show me actual evidence rides are taking place


I know those guys are hyping but full on no rides is some next level hype


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I know those guys are hyping but full on no rides is some next level hype


Maybe he means any true SDC rides being done without a safety driver.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I predict that all U/L drivers will become broke.


----------

